# Night “tournament” ideas



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Going to start a night “tournament” every 3 weeks or so and wanted to get some creative ideas. Volusia County-port orange, nsb, tomoka mixing it up. 7-745 launch & . 8-10 fish

Something basic like $10 buy in. Random draw before tournament on trout, catfish, snook etc to make the fish of night interesting? Most fish?

I say “tournament” bc just running with buddies so don’t need formal rules etc just looking for some creative ideas on structure that have been done in the past. I think st aug has a club that does something similar? Also if anyone has interest on here let me know. Thinking every 3 weeks on a Thursday. Casual, have fun, break up the week kind of thing


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The loser from the prior tournament brings the beer for the next.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Ha! I feel a lot would not return for the next tournament if that was the case. I was more thinking along the lines of artificial only, etc.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Need a spot tournament, of course.
Popping cork only.
Still like the Zebco 33 day.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jlindsley said:


> Going to start a night “tournament” every 3 weeks or so and wanted to get some creative ideas. Volusia County-port orange, nsb, tomoka mixing it up. 7-745 launch & . 8-10 fish
> 
> Something basic like $10 buy in. Random draw before tournament on trout, catfish, snook etc to make the fish of night interesting? Most fish?
> 
> I say “tournament” bc just running with buddies so don’t need formal rules etc just looking for some creative ideas on structure that have been done in the past. I think st aug has a club that does something similar? Also if anyone has interest on here let me know. Thinking every 3 weeks on a Thursday. Casual, have fun, break up the week kind of thing


So
Launch 745 and fish til 8?


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

jonterr said:


> So
> Launch 745 and fish til 8?


Negative. Start fishing at 8. Fishing ends around 10...or when the beer runs out.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Look at Wednesday night tournaments on Facebook for ideas, I fish them out of Jax when I can. $25 buy in pretty much a winner take all with 2nd place getting $25-50 depending on participation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dead weigh in only like CCA STAR


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I like your ideas, low entry fee, random drawing on what fish wins and changing locations. The only thing I might throw my 2 cents in on is make it a Friday night so if people wanted to stay around after the tournament to "socialize" they don't have to worry about work the next day. Good luck in putting it together.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Cca star redfish are not wild fish..



Viking1 said:


> I like your ideas, low entry fee, random drawing on what fish wins and changing locations. The only thing I might throw my 2 cents in on is make it a Friday night so if people wanted to stay around after the tournament to "socialize" they don't have to worry about work the next day. Good luck in putting it together.


Thanks! Gonna stick with Thursday for time being as a lot of people travel on weekends. Figured Thursday attendance would be better and fridays are typically easier work days


----------

